
Show HN: Dorsia – An evergreen travel guidebook powered by ML - aarmenante
http://www.dorsia.io
======
stygiansonic
I guess the name is a reference to American Psycho?

~~~
aarmenante
Yes! It's the restaurant he can't get into ha

~~~
robin_reala
The first time Patrick tries to book a table:

 _I clear my throat. “Um, yes, I know it’s a little late but is it possible to
reserve a table for two at eight-thirty or nine perhaps?” I’m asking this with
both eyes shut tight._

 _There is a pause – the crowd in the background a surging, deafening mass –
and with real hope coursing through me I open my eyes, realizing that the
maître d’, god love him, is probably looking through the reservation book for
a cancellation – but then he starts giggling, low at first but it builds to a
high-pitched crescendo of laughter which is abruptly cut off when he slams
down the receiver._

------
panglott
The web app only supports NYC, DC, Chicago, LA, and SF? No NOLA or other mid-
sized US cities?

EDIT: Also, funny to see the Brooklyn Bridge is priced at one dollar sign out
of four. It'd be useful to see free attractions, although I suppose parks and
libraries rarely get reviewed.

~~~
aarmenante
Yeah, we're launching with those cities, but we're ramping up our internal
toolchain that gives us the recommendations.

Good point about the one dollar sign! We'll make a note to change that.

------
pavel_lishin
> _Through careful tracking of influential voices, Dorsia curates a
> constantly-updated, searchable list of the best bars, restaurants, cafes,
> and sights._

Does this mean that if a given location stops being mentioned, it gradually
slides off the list?

~~~
aarmenante
We don't automatically remove anything. We only remove places when they close
for now. We track the popularity and mentions internally but the editorial
team has the final say in removing spots.

We're not trying to become critics ourselves, so we err on the side of caution
when removing places.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I worry that over time, data will get stale. If a place stops being talked
about because its popularity tanks for a righteous reason, it will still show
up on the map as a worthwhile place tovisit.

